
Grubhub made over 30K websites disguised as restaurant homepages - mcenedella
https://nypost.com/2019/06/30/grubhub-owns-over-30k-websites-disguised-as-restaurant-homepages/
======
casualm
Apparently, companies ASK for these websites from grubhub, because grubhub
offers it to them. They can then take ownership from grubhub, but apparently a
lot of companies never take ownership, so grubhub burns money holding these
sites.

Source: colleague is a software developer at grubhub

